# Tap water or filtered water?



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

So I know it's recommended for guinea pigs to have filtered water due to the high minerals/calcium found in tap water. Is this the same for hedgehogs? Should I buy a water filter to filter the tap water, or just give her natural spring bottled water? I was never to sure about this. I also know that high amounts of calcium can give guinea pigs bladder stones and such, so any information on this about hedgehogs would be great to know.


----------



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

Just use tap water. As with people, spring water is always healthier, but they can handle it


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks, I was just curious considering I live in Florida and I don't really think our tap water is the greatest, but it isn't the worst.


----------



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

You can always buy bottled water if you feel it would be safer, but hedgies drink a LOT of water.


----------

